# les regles per apostrofar



## Domtom

Hola:

Sis plau, algú coneix una bona pàgina que expliqui de manera clara les regles sobre l'apòstrof, per exemple, per saber si és "la opinió" o bé "l'opinió"?

Moltes gràcies


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Si no tinc mal entès la regla és: l'article "el" s'apostrofa sempre, i l'article "la" s'apostrofa sempre menys quan és una paraula que comença amb una "i" o "u" àtona. Per exemple, "la idea", "la unió" i no "l'idea" o "l'unió".


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Penso que és com diu l'ernest_, així doncs seria "l'opinió", perquè "opinió" és paraula femenina que no comença ni per i ni per u àtones, en l'escriptura. 
(Hi havia alguna excepció, com ara "la una", i potser alguna altra.)


----------



## RIU

Pensa a no fer-ho tampoc si va amb h, com _la humitat_ o _la història_.


----------



## Keiria

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> Penso que és com diu l'ernest_, així doncs seria "l'opinió", perquè "opinió" és paraula femenina que no comença ni per i ni per u àtones, en l'escriptura.
> (Hi havia alguna excepció, com ara "la una", i potser alguna altra.)


 
"la ira" també.

Jo també crec que s'escriu "l'opinió".


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies a tots.


----------



## dgimeno

Les excepcions són "la una", "la ira" i "la host".

A més, davant de -i- i -u- amb valor consonàntic, tampoc s'apostrofa. El iot, la iaia, el iode.

Quan una paraula comença per -h-, aleshores se li apliquen les normes com si no hi fos.


----------



## La_Martona

*Elisió i apostrofació* 

Les formes del singular de l'article s'han de reduir a *l'* (_ela_ + apòstrof) davant un mot que comenci en vocal o _h_.
*l'aigua, l'eina, l'Índia, l'orgull, l'home, l'Uruguai*

Escriurem, però, *el iode, el iogurt, el iugoslau, el Iemen*, etc. perquè es tracta d'una _i_ consonàntica. En canvi, *l'hiat, l'IEC* perquè la _i_ no és consonàntica.
Ara bé, davant els mots femenins que comencen en _i_ o _u_ àtones, precedides o no d'una _h_, l'article femení *la* no s'apostrofa.
*la hipòtesi, la hisenda, la humanitat, la humitat, la independència, la informació, la intel·ligència, la intimitat, la Isabel, la unitat, la universitat*
L'Institut d'Estudis Catalans admet en els registres informals la reducció també davant _i_ o _u_ àtones: *l'independència*, *l'universitat*.
Escriurem *la*, sense apostrofar, davant de les paraules següents: *la ira, la una *(hora); també davant del nom de les lletres (*la e, la u, la efa*) i davant de certs noms amb el prefix *a- *(*la asimetria*).
Noteu que no apostrofem els compostos següents, perquè l'accent del primer element és secundari: *la Indoxina, la infraestructura, la infravaloració, la intercontinental, la Interpol, la intravasació, la ultracorrecció*.
Els numerals segueixen les normes d'apostrofació: *l'u, l'1, l'onze, l'11*.
Hem d'apostrofar els articles davant les paraules estrangeres catalanitzades sense hac aspirada (com també ho fem amb la preposició *de*).
*l'haixix, l'hàmster, l'handbol, l'hoquei*

No apostrofem, en canvi, els articles davant les paraules que mantenen la hac aspirada: *el hawaià*.
No apostrofarem l'article femení (ni la preposició *de*) davant una essa líquida.
*la Scala de Milà, la Scarlett*

Davant de marca tipogràfica (cometes o cursiva), seguim la norma general d'apostrofació.
*El va titllar d'"impotent"*
*L'"Avui" va publicar ahir la notícia*
*De l'"Aloma", de Mercè Rodoreda, se n'han fet nombroses reedicions*
*L'autor d'"A quatre grapes"*

No s'apostrofa davant de símbols.
*3 milions de €* (euros)


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies a tots, en especial a la *Martona*, més complert impossible!!!!


----------

